# Tea lovers, what is your favorite kind of tea ?



## Nekolovestea (Jan 6, 2019)

As you can tell by my username, I love tea ! and if you clicked on this thread, I guess you do too ! So, what is your favorite kind of tea, if you checked "other", please tell me which you like best.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Yerba Mate
Oolong

I've been getting into matcha lately and have been meaning to try Moringa.

I like teas that boost my mood and are stimulating the most, pretty much.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

kava kava


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Green, chamomile, and peppermint. I also just tried a lemon ginger tea that was good.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Ordinary good quality black tea with a splash of cream, not the budget or cheap stuff though, I drink coffee sometimes but prefer tea.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

For most of my life I only drank black tea. Now I mostly drink black tea (pg tips mostly,) green tea with lemon (various brands,) and green tea with honey and lemon (if I can find it, various brands.)

A few years ago my best friend bought me a bunch of tea bags (2 of each type,) from bluebirdteaco (think they have changed their name since then,) for Christmas and some of those were good. Some examples:

strawberry lemonade, (Apple pieces, hibiscus, elderberries, rosehip, lime leaves, strawberry pieces, sunflower petals, orange peel, natural flavouring.) 
gingerbread chai (Rooibos, cardamom, cinnamon, ginger, vanilla pieces, mallow flowers, flavour,) 
honey bee beautifu (Rooibos, honeybush, chamomile, nettle leaves, cornflowers, calendula petals,) 
morning kick (Yerba Mate, lemongrass, lemon verbena, ginger, lemon peel, calendula.)

(I actually have a few of them left. I don't get to hipster out generally because it's expensive.)

*edit:* It's interesting because the UK is known as a tea drinking culture but mostly people here just drink black tea, and when someone says tea they mean black tea, but people from elsewhere are more aware of a diverse range of flavours and tea leaves. Every other person (who drinks tea,) will drink something different I've found because they don't have that social norm.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

☆ Peppermint
☆ Green
☆ Matcha
☆ White
☆ Black
☆ Green and Mint
☆ Cinnamon 
☆ Camomile
☆ Cranberry and Pomegranate.

I have lots of different flavours in my tea cupboard. My mum got some Cocoa and Chilli ones for me to try and wouldn't tell me what flavour they were until my cup was empty. I thought it was nice, but if I saw what flavour it was, I wouldn't have tried it because it sounds horrible.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Green tea, Mint tea, Chai tea (cinnamon and cloves and spices), Passion fruit tea, white jasmine and ginger tea. I like hot and iced teas so there are a lot of varieties, also some milk teas like Thai tea.. I love fruity teas and some rose teas.


----------



## Nekolovestea (Jan 6, 2019)

I have tried herbal or chai teas before, they are just overpowered to me, I like jasmine green tea, it is very subtle, I love it, I often close my eyes for a second and thoughts just come and go, it's very relaxing. I don't know how people can drink tea with sugar or milk, it just hides all the flavour to me! Now if you have green tea at home, I want you to try one thing : Hojicha. It's basically a roasted green tea, you put a pan on high heat, and once it is very hot, you put the tea on it, Once the tea has a yellow/brownish colour, take it out, and then infuse it like your normal tea, for 40seconds or more, depends on the quantity of tea. It has an amazing taste of wood (but good wood).


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

I like all kinds of tea but nothing too sweet. I like green tea but it tends to give me a headache- other teas and coffee don't have that affect. I haven't been able to find out why green tea does this but I've heard of a few people having similar reactions.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I mostly drink Celestial Seasonings these days. I like all types of tea but most "real" tea has a tendency to make me nauseous like 15 minutes after drinking it (sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't but when it does it's very unpleasant so that significantly deters me from drinking much of it).

Bengal Spice is my go to but if they're sold out of it (and they frequently are) I will drink Sleepy Time or Ginger or Chamomile. Sometimes they are sold out of most of the ones I like (I am apparently not alone in this area). And that.......irritates me.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> kava kava


 That stuff freaks me out because of the rumors about it being hard on your liver. Don't know if that was just a rumor or if there was something to it but I have tried kava kava in several different forms and never noticed any significant effect. Not worth the risk for no discernible effect.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Panda dung tea


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That stuff freaks me out because of the rumors about it being hard on your liver. Don't know if that was just a rumor or if there was something to it but I have tried kava kava in several different forms and never noticed any significant effect. Not worth the risk for no discernible effect.


It definitely has a calming effect on me without making me sleepy. I used it to study when was I was in school. It helped me concentrate without the jitteriness of coffee. I try not to drink coffee after 3 or 4pm, so I'd drink kava kava instead.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I've only tried a couple variants. Black's dope, Chamomile's dope, earl grey is like the black licorice of tea (read: gross). Green tea is easily my favorite. It's actually my favorite beverage.

Shoutout to elderberry tea. I purchased some organic elderberry tea (I felt slightly pretentious typing that out) and it tastes superb.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Earl grey
Korean Roasted Corn Tea (live off this stuff)
Roasted rice and roasted barley tea
Fruity herbal teas (I like peach the best)
Anything with hibiscus
Green tea, I like the green tea with roasted brown rice 
Matcha in general is good. I like to mix it with cold water
Jasmine Tea
Darjeeling 

Pretty much all tea is good except I don't like yerba mate, rooibos or lavender so far.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Is liking tea a trendy thing nowadays like being vegan?

I just get those cheap teabags - no idea what sort it is but they're alright.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm not overly familiar with different kinds since I just get interesting-looking stuff at Wal-Mart (and I haven't gotten any in a long time since I'm still getting used to drinking normally after dehydrating myself for years), but I generally like cold black tea. Strong--the more little tea leaves on the box to show the caffeine level, the better. Like English Breakfast. (I liked the Irish Breakfast tea I tried once, but when I bought a second box it tasted weaker like they'd changed the recipe. :| ) Chai tea is pretty good, too, with or without milk. I don't like my tea hot--only cold. (I don't like any hot drinks.)

Don't care for herbal teas since the caffeine is low/nonexistent and they taste really weak, what's the point of that? :/ I tried yerba mate once and was alarmed by how weird it was; not a fan. I'm also not a HUGE fan of sweet tea, though I'll usually drink some if it's available (and not too cloying). I like fruit-flavored teas like raspberry and peach; I don't consider those the same as "regular" sweet tea like they serve in the South.

I made a big pitcher of black tea (actually I think it was Constant Comment) when I was visiting my brother in Georgia and put it in the fridge to chill. My niece saw it, poured herself a cup, took a swallow, then poured the rest out. A family friend showed up later on, also saw it, poured herself a cup, took a swallow, then poured the rest out. They'd been expecting sweet tea, I guess. Served them right for taking some of mine without asking me first. :lol Wish they wouldn't have wasted it, though. :bah


Oh. Let me take a moment to add, HATE HATE HATE HATE KOMBUCHA. HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT WISH IT A SLOW PAINFUL DEATH. There.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

~Karak Chai (Favorite local beverage in the Gulf)
~Echinacea Tea (My go-to for immune health/flu prevention)
~Chai (Plain or Vanilla blend)
~Black Tea (Plain or Chai blend)
~Fruity flavored (Grape or Berry)
~Milk Green Tea 
~Bubble Tea (Got into this while in SE Asia)


----------



## Nekolovestea (Jan 6, 2019)

harrison said:


> Is liking tea a trendy thing nowadays like being vegan?
> 
> I just get those cheap teabags - no idea what sort it is but they're alright.


It is true that a lot of people are discovering tea these days, I believe it's associated with the vegan movement tho, people drink tea for it's healthy benefits, but what annoys me is that the people who only drink tea because it is trendy don't care about the drink, they just care about other people's look, they do it because it's "cool", I find it very stupid and annoying personally, but I'm not going to get angry at people drinking tea... Right ? I loved tea before it became a trend, i liked it better when tea drinkers were a smaller minority, I could feel special, at least now looking at the replies, I can feel special about liking green tea with no sugar nor milk, and not liking herbal and chai tea


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Nekolovestea said:


> It is true that a lot of people are discovering tea these days, I believe it's associated with the vegan movement tho, people drink tea for it's healthy benefits, but what annoys me is that the people who only drink tea because it is trendy don't care about the drink, they just care about other people's look, they do it because it's "cool", I find it very stupid and annoying personally, but I'm not going to get angry at people drinking tea... Right ? I loved tea before it became a trend, i liked it better when tea drinkers were a smaller minority, I could feel special, at least now looking at the replies, I can feel special about liking green tea with no sugar nor milk, and not liking herbal and chai tea


Okay - yeah I don't think I knew about the tea thing. Probably a fad - like the vegan thing and getting lots of tattoos. At least it's healthy like you say and won't hurt them - unless they drink it while their puffing on their fruit flavoured e-cigarette that is.

My son was vegetarian for a while when he was with his last girlfriend. They've split up now so the other day he came home with half a kg of bacon and some steak.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

harrison said:


> Okay - yeah I don't think I knew about the tea thing. Probably a fad - like the vegan thing and getting lots of tattoos. At least it's healthy like you say and won't hurt them - unless they drink it while their puffing on their fruit flavoured e-cigarette that is.
> 
> My son was vegetarian for a while when he was with his last girlfriend. They've split up now so the other day he came home with half a kg of bacon and some steak.


Ha! I dated a girl when I was like 30 who was into cross-country skiing, so we'd go quite often. I tried it once after we broke up and it really sucked. I took a hacksaw and cut my skis in half so they'd fit in the trash can.

Love (or maybe it's just lust) makes you do all sorts of weird crap. :lol


----------



## Galen (Nov 20, 2018)

Oolong, cherry leaf, rooibos


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Maslow said:


> Ha! I dated a girl when I was like 30 who was into cross-country skiing, so we'd go quite often. I tried it once after we broke up and it really sucked. *I took a hacksaw and cut my skis in half so they'd fit in the trash can.*
> 
> Love (or maybe it's just lust) makes you do all sorts of weird crap. :lol


Good idea - I don't think I'd be much of a skier either.

And you're right, it definitely does make us do some funny things - it's amazing what we'll do. 

I even slept in a tent once with one girlfriend. She was a country girl and was a mountain climber in Germany. We really couldn't have been more different. I had such a sore back the next day I said we have to go to a hotel now - I'm not a very good camper.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry for derailing the thread there and sorry if I was rude about the tea - there's nothing wrong with it. We had our fads too when I was young.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I've been drinking hibiscus tea for the past 3 years, which I guess classifies as herbal tea. I drink it cold brewed with lemon juice and zero calorie sweetener. It has more antioxidants than any other tea and naturally keeps your blood pressure low. Tastes like fruit punch too.


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

Chamomile is definetly my fave
Sometimes I mix a few different ones and add ‘cloves’ in like a tea pot it comes out beautiful.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I drink Oolong tea... usually one cup in the afternoon and one cup in the evening. Mornings are for coffee, though. I need the extra caffeine.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

I used to drink lots of green tea but since expanding my palette I find it pretty dull. I like chai/black, oolong, earl grey.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Coffee.

But if I had to, the brown tea.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Black tea master race. Matcha is pretty good too though


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Black, green, and chai.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Various herbal teas...rooibos, chai, some fruit flavoured ones, peppermint, etc


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

A girl in front of me ordered a Chai Latte one time so I thought I'd try it too - it's pretty nice, but a bit sweet.

About the only other time I'll have a herbal tea is when I feel a bit sick - then peppermint is very good.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

roxslide said:


> Matcha in general is good. I like to mix it with cold water


 I like that one too but my god is it expensive. £10 / $15 for a small packet, last time I checked.

Mine are:

Green tea
Matcha
Jasmine 
Kombucha (fermented tea, not sure if that counts)


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

Does vanilla chai tea count? :stu

It's the only tea I like.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I ran out of Oolong tea, so I just had a cup of black tea. It's not that much different. I don't remember how I got started on Oolong. :stu


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I really do like all kinds of tea, I'll try anything once. Green, mint green, black, orange pekoe, and chai are what I usually have. 
I've had some pretty meh experiences with fruit/berry flavored teas that tasted more like juice. Earl grey is alright. 
I'm gonna be really basic and just go with black though, black tea with milk and a little sugar is NICE. Special shout-out to green tea though, really chill, relaxing, nostalgic beverage.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

tehuti88 said:


> Oh. Let me take a moment to add, HATE HATE HATE HATE KOMBUCHA. HATE IT HATE IT HATE IT WISH IT A SLOW PAINFUL DEATH. There.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Black*

I like black tea-just straight tea. I can take it hot or cold but I don't like it with milk or sugar.

My Walmart was selling Pure Leaf tea bags for it until about 5-6 months ago... they stopped. I have no clue why.

I don't like it when they add stuff to the tea... I just like the pure flavor and nothing else. Occasionally, I'll drink some green tea to spoil myself but otherwise I stick with black tea.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Regular black tea with lots of lemon juice, green, raspberry, ginger-lemon


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

Yorkshire Tea made in Harrogate Yorkshire UK


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I got this today, and it's nice.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Black by far.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Today......


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Black, like my soul. But i also like hibiscus as well.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I was gonna say Pu'er tea expecting everyone here to not know what it is. Surprised to see it as a choice in the poll. Supposedly it's great for promoting your body to burn fat. Who knows. Generally I like black tea in the day time. And Green tea in the night time.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Hø† OORR çøl∂?*

i wait for green tea mug to get cold refreshment

some come in cans for fridge

hot cøƒƒee! √


----------



## SociopathicApe (May 17, 2017)

I used to only drink iced teas (mainly, the Arizona cans). But, lately, I've been enjoying making my own tea now! I bought a tea pot and a sifter and have made black, green, chai, jasmine, earl grey, peppermint, and peach tea!


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

I found this valerian tea at the upper class super market. I've been drinking it at night. I mix it with a little bit of soy milk. It's nice. I take it with GABA and become very very sleepy. I was never into teas, but I do like this at night.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I haven't tried a whole lot of them but chamomile is my favourite.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

black tea. i'm too fussy for teabags so i only drink organic loose leaf tea
I like ice tea w/ lemon, or kombucha, for a cold drink. I like Thai ice tea, there's also a Taiwanese bubble tea franchise, in my city, that sells hazelnut milk ice tea- it's so good and sweet :eyes


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Lemon Zinger Herbal Tea


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

@Nekolovestea
Other --> Sheng Pu'er (cause it's completely different from what most people know as Pu'er). Also like longjing, tieguanyin, huangshan maofeng and taiping houkui (for taste and epic appearance).


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Herbal is my favorite. I also like English afternoon and earl grey. I don't like green tea.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> I was gonna say Pu'er tea expecting everyone here to not know what it is.


 Not only do I know what it is but I've had it before and is one of the better teas I've had. If you like it, you should try plain Yunnan black tea (also called Dianhong). Similar flavor and aroma. Don't buy the cheap stuff though. General rule with tea (and often coffee too).

Pu'er is decent but I found it overpriced (I also feel kinda dirty saying it :lol ).


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not only do I know what it is but I've had it before and is one of the better teas I've had. If you like it, you should try plain Yunnan black tea (also called Dianhong). Similar flavor and aroma. Don't buy the cheap stuff though. General rule with tea (and often coffee too).
> 
> Pu'er is decent but I found it overpriced (I also feel kinda dirty saying it :lol ).


Yeah I buy it Chinatown stores. But I do think those are definitely the cheap ones, like $10-15 for a round disc of them, not the authentic ones. Though I figure it's probably hard to find the "real" or better ones in the U.S.

I had Yunnan tea too, I actually find their flavor to be somewhat sweet-ish I dunno. I got use to it after awhile. One thing I notice with it is, I usually have trouble sleeping after I drink it.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Can’t forget bubble tea. Strawberry and milk, that was the ****.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Blue Dino said:


> Yeah I buy it Chinatown stores. But I do think those are definitely the cheap ones, like $10-15 for a round disc of them, not the authentic ones. Though I figure it's probably hard to find the "real" or better ones in the U.S.
> 
> I had Yunnan tea too, I actually find their flavor to be somewhat sweet-ish I dunno. I got use to it after awhile. One thing I notice with it is, I usually have trouble sleeping after I drink it.


Oh yeah. The really desirable tea always costs a damn fortune (especially really good pu'er. I was just never willing to spend that much). And yes. The Yunnan tea does have a kind of brown sugar/chocolaty aroma/flavor. That's what I liked about it (my mom claims it smells like a barn but she says that about all tea).

On the other end of things, cheap tea usually costs more than it's worth. I switched to coffee because I just got tired of the scarcity of quality and the expense of the good stuff and the just plain not knowing until you try it.

Anyway, I wouldn't be surprised if there's a lot of BS involved in pu'er selling. I find it unlikely they're selling ancient tea at any price if it is as desirable as it's supposed to be. There's got to be a limit to the supply.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Oh yeah. The really desirable tea always costs a damn fortune (especially really good pu'er. I was just never willing to spend that much). And yes. The Yunnan tea does have a kind of brown sugar/chocolaty aroma/flavor. That's what I liked about it (my mom claims it smells like a barn but she says that about all tea).
> 
> On the other end of things, cheap tea usually costs more than it's worth. I switched to coffee because I just got tired of the scarcity of quality and the expense of the good stuff and the just plain not knowing until you try it.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't be surprised if there's a lot of BS involved in pu'er selling. I find it unlikely they're selling ancient tea at any price if it is as desirable as it's supposed to be. There's got to be a limit to the supply.


Yeah I had the authentic pu'er tea before when relatives brought some over as souvenirs from China. They definitely taste sharper and more distinct, despite steeping them with small amounts. But even then, I think the lower quality ones are frequently sold there too. Supposedly they are great for burning or metabolizing body fat. :stu


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

I never think about the type so much

licorice, mint, lavendel, rooibos is my favorit flavors


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Chamomile and black tea are probably the ones I turn to most often. Every once in a while, green tea is good--especially when iced. Lately, I've really gotten into this Tea Drops brand that has some really interesting flavors, like mint chocolate chip and forest berry shortcake. 

I have to be careful, though, because even small amounts of caffeine can damage my stomach. :/


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Black tea with milk


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I really like cinnamon & cloves, but also green tea and English breakfast tea.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

The strong stuff - Turkish, Persian.
Green tea - genmaicha, matcha, gunpowder.

Tried yerba mate once, with sugar added (not my cup of tea - excuse the pun) and passed around so everyone took a sip. It was a nice bonding experience.

Also had fresh green tea at the top of a tea-growing mountain in China many many years ago. Probably the best tea I've ever had in my life. Don't recall what type it was though.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Green tea is my favourite overall. I went to a tea ceremony last year and at the end they gave us some of the tea. It was soo much more potent and creamy than the green tea I get in teabags, which is yellow or orangey even. I want to try more of the better quality ones at home. I don't like the gyokuro tea I have tried. It's supposed to be the best green tea but it tasted like it was flavoured with buttery, salty popcorn.

I don't like kombucha without other flavours added but I have only had a couple of bottles so I suppose I haven't become used to it yet. My friend and I are going to try making some as it's too expensive to buy and it's so good for you. I'm preettty funking excited to do that.

I want to have a tea tasting party but I don't have a group of tea tasting companions. :c I would invite my cat but I made him some catnip tea for his birthday once and I was SO excited to give it to him but he didn't like it at all!! That really destroyed my confidence.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I just spilt some on myself and the table because my chair is slowly collapsing.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

My favorite is the kind you extract from coffee beans


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Generally I go for some black tea, loose leaf, made quite strong by a long steep. Yorkshire Gold or something English so I feel a bit legit. I add in two teaspoons of sugar and usually a pretty fair helping of milk.


I do also quite like green tea, if not the taste. Some genmaicha or gyokuro. Usually have a cup of chamomile tea in the evening as well.


----------

